# Iron River-Marenisco trail ride!



## bogwalker (Aug 5, 2002)

Hey...well the five of us went north and gave the trail a run for the first time.Its an out of use railroad grade so you can go at any speed you can manage and trucks can go down it also as there were a lot of trout fishermen on the streams.The water looked good for trout and it reminded me of colorado.We made a lot of stops and looked around but its a lot of private land bordering the trail.My nephew had a flat tire just out of watersmeet and none of our kits would repair it so we drove to watersmeet and found a polaris dealer about a block away from thr trail!We put on 170 miles and the only mud run was when we took a side trip to Presque Isle.Lots of metal studs and stuff from the tracks of snowsleds on the trail.Good time and it only rained on the last 15 miles of trail and then quit.Had a good time and got home safe.


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

Is that the rail grade just outside of Marenisco? 
If so you were really close to Born2hunt and Birddogs house.


----------



## bogwalker (Aug 5, 2002)

Hey...yup it ended right in front of the B.J.s Bar&grill establishment.We had a good time and now are looking for other trails.


----------

